# elevated INR



## alices

If dr. writes elevated INR and pt is on coumidn would you code 79092...thanks alice


----------



## preserene

I do not know what this code is meant for (may be in 2010 CPT). But i feel that 79xxx series belong to the Radioactive isotopes category . 
But  I do know for sure that INR is a lab test done in patients on ANTICOAGULANTS,(atrial fibrillation, previous history of an "infarct" or DVT/pulmonary embolism),  for detecting the extended Prothrombin Time in patients who are on Coumidin, Heparin derivative therapy-  as an INDEX to decide about the therapeutic continuation/ or to reduce the dose/ or to temporarily discontinue the drug- meaning to know the adverse effect (not as a poison drug)- in otherwords, it is an AQUIRED COAGULATION DEFECT while on treatment with Anticoagulants.
So, "INR elevation" specifically states that extended coagulation time is the desired endpoint for coumadin. 

*It is a Lab test and the E/M code would suffice if it the only service provided.
*
For ICD 9 CM Code: Assign a code for abnormal blood lab value for those instances where the PT and INR are elevated and the patient is admitted for reversal of the extended PT and INR.  A contributing factor to the patient's adverse reaction to coumadin is the extended half-life of the circulating coumadin in the blood stream due to decreased effectiveness of the liver to metabolize the drug. 
 Am I clear and make some sense or no?
Thank you, Alices


----------



## preserene

INR STANDS FOR 'INTERNATIONAL NORMALIZED RATIO' for Prothrombin Time


----------



## ERcoder12

I would code 790.92 and V58.61.


----------



## preserene

Yes, that is perfect diagnosis codes for elevated INR  I said elevated INR indicates  abnormal Prothrombin Time indirectly. The patient is already on anticoagulants.(Vcode)
But Alice's question was about the CPT code. I am curious to know the correct CPT code too.
Thank you.


----------



## eadun2000

preserene said:


> Yes, that is perfect diagnosis codes for elevated INR  I said elevated INR indicates  abnormal Prothrombin Time indirectly. The patient is already on anticoagulants.(Vcode)
> But Alice's question was about the CPT code. I am curious to know the correct CPT code too.
> Thank you.



Actually Alice asked about the dx code 790.92... she just didn't put the decimal in... 79092.  Hope this helps


----------



## alices

*inr*

I am truly sorry for the confusion, I did mean the dx i should have put it in and didn't, but thank you everyone for the responses and again really sorry..alice


----------



## Larmour

*Dx for elevated INR V58.61 long term anticoagulant*

Long term use of anticoagluant is V58.61
Lise
MGH


----------



## anmariebrigham

I would use 790.92 and V58.61 also.
Thanks!


----------

